# We'll Be Camping In Our New 25rss This Year!



## Juan Happycamper (Jan 5, 2005)

Hola,

Well, for starters my name's not really Juan, and I can't speak Spanish, but I am indeed, generally a happy camper. I recently ordered an '05 25RSS, loaded. Not me, the trailer. I intend to pull it with a '02 Ford Expedition (Triton V-8 5.4) for the foreseeable future. The Exp came with the Eddie Bauer factory load leveling suspension and tow package.

As I've paid my deposit, and signed the sales contract, there's no turning back now. So while I'm not looking for recommendations anymore, I am still very interested in hearing your thoughts and comments about several issues relating to the 25 RSS. Those include:

1. What to expect and inspect when taking delivery. I'm buying the unit new from a reputable out-of-state dealer, and the unit will be shipped to me. I'd like to hear from anyone who has gone through this, and would be particularly interested in recommendations, or a list of things to inspect upon delivery before signing on the dotted line.

2. Any likes, dislikes, quirks, etc. about the 25RSS in general. Things you've learned the hard way. You know, the things that I won't find in the Owner's Manual (will I get an owner's manual?).

3. Maint. tips for the 25RSS. I hope to be able to provide all or most of the maintenance and upkeep on this TT. That may be a bit ambitious for a guy who hasn't changed his own oil in a car since 1982, but I figure a guy needs to have some goals in life ...

4. Towing tips for the Exp./25RSS combo. I'm leaning towards a Hensley, but would appreciate any feedback or suggestions with respect to both hitches and brake-controllers. I've heard good things about the BrakeSmart and Prodigy controllers.

5. Thoughts on things like generators (we have three kids that use more juice than some third-world nations), slide-out roof covers, auto-levelers, etc.

6. Thoughts and/or experiences with the StarRV extended warranty plan. Is it worth having? Claims experiences, etc.

7. Any recommendations for hitch alignment/sensor systems that will help me avoid destroying things when hitchin' up.

8. Any information about aftermarket performance boosting products for the Ford Triton v-8 5.4 l engine. I hear tell there are some aftermarket chips, circuit boards, etc., that provide significant performance improvements in both power and fuel economy. But then again, I've also heard there is a pill I can take that will let me lose 35 pounds in 14 days ... The Triton is pretty tough from the factory, but we hope to spend time in The Rockies and the altitude really sucks the life out of most all engines.

That ought to keep in me in replies for awhile! My thanks to all who respond.

Juan


----------



## RaeDar (Dec 24, 2004)

Juan,

Congradulations on your purchase. We have been shopping for so long that it is beginning to feel more like a hobby than research. I assume I would be getting to personal if I asked you what you paid?

We are going to the Ohio RV show tomorrow and I have an old friend of the family that works for a local RV dealer that quoted us a price but I hate to assume that it is a deal.

Everything that I have read assures me that the Hensley hitch is the way to go if you are willing to spend the money. The Prodigy brake controller seams to be reliable and easy to use according to what I have read.

Good luck in all you decide and your new TT. I hope the responses you receive will help us both!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Juan happycamper, first of all, congratulations. You will find everyone here helpful, and willing to share info and experience.

I will try to answer any questions for you that I can.

1. there is a fairly comprehensive PDI checklist available in the Outback FAQ section, linked from the main forum page.

2. You will get an owners manual, but it is very general and covers all units. I don't have any experience directly with the 25RSS, but I know a few folks have had some side slide adjustment issues.

3. Maintenance on these things is pretty much the same for all units. Regularly check all roof surfaces, paying special attention to the sealant used around roof mounted fixtures. Re seal as necessary. Pack the wheel bearings at least once a season, using the factory installed zerks in the hubs should be sufficient. Ensure tire pressures are at the recommended levels before every trip, and double check lug torques. Check the electrical panel from time to time for loose connections, periodically check water levels in the battery, periodically check all water line connections. Exterior care is fairly simple using common automotive type soaps and waxes. Check trailer brakes for proper adjustment periodically.

4. The Hensley is the top of the line, and I can't say anything bad about it. There are one or two Hensley owners here, and hopefully they will be able to answer any questions you may have. As far as brake controllers, I have a prodigy, and wouldn't trade it for anything, except maybe the Ford Tow Command factory installed unit, (which is based on the prodigy, and was developed with help from Tekonsha). I have no experience, nor knowledge of the Brakesmart, so I can't help with that one.

5. If you are doing alot of dry camping, and require a generator, look for a quiet one, like the Honda 2000 and Honda 3000 models. Yamaha makes a similar unit that is reputed to be as good or better, and a bit more affordable. You will need at least a 3000 if you intend to run the A/C off the genset. Some folks get 2 2000's, and run them together. Don't have one myself, so there are folks out there that can speak better then I on this subject.

6. Extended warranty.....you will find differing opinions on this one. I chose not to get one, others feel it is indispensible. I think they are nothing more then money makers for the dealerships. If you do decide to get one, make sure up front what is and is not covered.

7. This will depend on the hitch you select, but if you are not camping alone, you can have someone direct you back. Just make sure if your going to use hand signals, you iron what signals to use and what they mean a head of time. I usually find I can get the truck hitched to the trailer better myself, then with the wife directing me.

8. I have a Chevy, so I will let the Ford owners answer this one. I will say, that no matter what make truck you have, make sure it has an aux. transmission oil cooler, and you might want to think of a transmission oil temp gauge also. Heat is the worst enemy of your tranny, and the more you know about what it is doing the better. You may also consider synthetic ATF, as it stands up to higher temps better then regular ATF's.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I usually find I can get the truck hitched to the trailer better myself, then with the wife directing me.


What was Clare's e-mail again?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!

I suggest you start your quest by reading the forum posts, and FAQ areas. You can find tons of the info you need just searching the threads. (I know everyone hates to be told this, but you can learn a lot from what's already been covered)
You can also see many great pics of mods on the PHOTO album pages.

I own a 2003 25 RSS, and have had my share of problems. Most have been worked out by my dealer. We are very happy with our trailer....regardless. We've been camping in it since 2002, and still love it.

I used to tow it with a similar vehicle...a Chevy Tahoe Z-71. I had no real issues using it as a tow vehicle, except having a little more power/torque would have been great. I have since upgraded my tow vehicle in size, power, torque, and age.

The Hensley may be more than you really need...but it's your choice and money. I am perfectly satisfied with the Equal-i-zer brand hitch and Prodigy controller.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Did I say "better without the wife....."







, I meant, with the DW's assistance







....yeah, that's it, with her help.









Tim


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

When my wife directs me, she makes me stop, then she scratches her head, looks at the hitch and the ball, scratches her head again, says "move left" while pointing right, then she goes where I can't see her in the mirror and yells at me because I'm not moving when she signals me. Then I send her to the camp store and do it myself.

Did I remember to turn on the cone of silence?

I hope this won't come up in conversation, say somewhere in New York, sometime in May, sitting around some campfire, drinking someone's beer??

I have the Ford 5.4L Triton and there is plenty of power pulling my 25 RSS. I even carry around about 1000lbs of extra weight with the steel cap and tools. I just rebuilt the tranny after 90,000 miles, though. I use the Reese weight distributing hitch with 1000lb trunnions. I don't have any away control and I don't think it's needed because the truck is so much heavier than the TT. That may change when I get rid of that extra weight this spring?

I had a few minor problems with the TT at delivery like leaky faucets and a blemish on the awning fabric. The dealer found them before I did and he fixed them. In September, a side seal at the rear slide tore on the inside soft part. It never leaked and the dealer replaced it and adjusted the slide to center it in the opening. During a trip, the stereo died and I fixed it myself by replacing a cracked fuse holder. All minor as far I'm concerned.

Congratulations on your purchase and good luck. Check out the mods. There are some pretty inventive people here and they don't mind sharing their ideas.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I hope this won't come up in conversation, say somewhere in New York, sometime in May, sitting around some campfire, drinking someone's beer??


You keep my secret, and I'll keep yours, now all we have to do is bribe camping479, Mike, what's your favorite beer.









Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think I have Steve's wife's e-mail here somewhere....................

Beer? A few six packs of Texas Pale Ale in the back of a 2500 suburban will do the trick









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll see what I can do......









....and now back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

If Tim supplies the Sub, I'll drive it to Texas for the beer.
Steve


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Jaun, Welcome!
I hope you and family will enjoy the new Outback as much as we have ours.

I'll just add a few things to what others have covered already.

1. The spare tire "package" does NOT come with a jack or lug wrench. Because of
liability issues no manufacturer supplies these items any more.

2. The lug nuts are NOT the same size as the nut that holds the spare tire to the
bumper bracket. Make sure your lug wrench fits both! Don't wait till you are
sitting by the road with a flat to have this, like we did!









3. We have the Prodigy brake controller. This is the 3rd controller that I have
owned/used. Its a keeper! Love it!

4. The first few times of backing in with others "directing" and "helping" will likely
be VERY frustrating for all. BUT - I think you will find that this will quickly
transform into a game of skill, and then into almost a satisfying dance. I, for
one, no longer dread having "lookers on" while "docking"!

5. Good idea to check/tighten all the wiring screws inside the inverter/fuse panel.
This has been a problem for some. Be safe and check.

6. Find a great campsite, crack open your favorite beverage, and enjoy!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

On the subject of lug nuts;

Make sure you check them like the sticker on the fender says. I pulled all the wheels last spring to service the bearings and brakes. We went on a trip a couple of weeks later and we stopped every 50 miles or so, I checked the wheel lugs each time and was able to turn almost all of them an 1/8 to 1/4 turn at each stop.

Mike


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

You are a Juan of a kind!

Great post. You=funny.


----------

